# Needing info on Printing Promotional items



## lindseyp (Aug 30, 2013)

We are needing to add a phone number to a travel mug that already has a design on it. It's a stainless steel mug with a plastic center that has the print on it. What kind of ink would you use? These were printed in China and we only print on t-shirts. But the customer is a good one to where we want to get this phone number on it for them to keep them happy. Also, what kind of an attachment would we need on our printing machine to get this accomplished? Any info would be appreciated!


----------



## GraphicGuy (Dec 8, 2008)

Are you going to pad print them or screen print them.


----------

